# Solved: Microsoft releasing emergency patch for perilous IE flaw



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Microsoft will release an emergency patch on Wednesday to fix a perilous software flaw allowing hackers to hijack Internet Explorer browsers and take over computers.

Trend Micro has identified about 10,000 websites that have been infected with malicious software that can be surreptitiously slipped into visitors' unprotected IE browsers to take advantage of the flaw."
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20081216/tc_afp/uschinaitinternetsoftwarecrimemicrosoft_081216225042


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> "Microsoft will release an emergency patch on Wednesday to fix a perilous software flaw allowing hackers to hijack Internet Explorer browsers and take over computers.
> 
> Trend Micro has identified about 10,000 websites that have been infected with malicious software that can be surreptitiously slipped into visitors' unprotected IE browsers to take advantage of the flaw."
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20081216/tc_afp/uschinaitinternetsoftwarecrimemicrosoft_081216225042


Microsoft patches IE, but Firefox is still safer

"If you'd like to avoid similar weaknesses that are certain to be discovered in IE in the future, the simple solution is to use a different browser, such as Firefox, with a few easy customizations that allow you to switch to Microsoft's browser only for sites that absolutely require IE.

There's no easy way to secure IE against similar flaws that will inevitably be discovered and used by hackers to their advantage in the future. For this reason  and in response to pleas for help by many Windows Secrets readers  here's my recommendation on the best way to surf the Web more securely:

* Step 1: Switch to Firefox, Opera, Chrome, or another contender and configure it to be your default browser. Use IE only to visit sites that require Microsoft-specific technology  probably because they rely on ActiveX to function. (For example, you need to use IE to download patches at the Windows Update site.) I recommend Firefox because of the numerous add-ons available for that browser, some of which I describe in Steps 2 and 3."
http://WindowsSecrets.com/comp/081117


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Looks like it will be fixed in a day or two
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms08-dec.mspx


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

The fix is out. Remember to run Windows Update!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

In case you need a copy for slipstreaming XP, W2K, or Server 2003

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS08-078.mspx


----------

